# Dip: Classic Greek Taramosalata



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 5, 2012)

Classic Greek Taramosalata is one of my favourite Meze or appetisers ... It is so simple to prepare and versatile too ... Enjoy ...


CLASSIC GREEK TARAMOSALATA DIP ... 

Yields: 2 cups approximately 

5 ounces Tarama ( Salmon Roe or poached Codfish ) 

1 thick slice 3 Inches wide Day old Baguette Drizzled with Water & Squeezed 

1 Medium boiled and peeled potato 

3 scallions chopped very finely

1 Italian horn shaped green pepper chopped very finely 

Evoo 125 - 185 Ml. which is a half cup to 3/4 cup 

2 lemons juiced 

1. combine the Roe or Tarama, squeezed bread, boiled potato, horn shaped pepper and scallions in a Food Processor.
2. Pulse Off and On for about 30 seconds
3. slowly add the Evoo very gradually and then, the Lemon Juice and continue pulsing the Food Processor until all the ingredients are well blended and creamy 
4. served chilled and garnish with fresh chopped finely parsley and Kalamata black olives and a drizzle of Evoo and a sprinkle of smoked Pimentón La Vera Smoked Cayenne Paprika and warm Pita ...

*** I prepare this appetiser with Poached Cod when in Spain which is quite similar and also quite delicious ...  

*** Also serve with a dry white wine of choice or Prosecco ... 

Have a lovely day ...

I am preparing this today, and shall take a photo, and then, upload it on the thread later or at weekend. 

Ciao. 
Have a lovely wkend, 
Margi.


----------



## Souvlaki (Jul 5, 2012)

mmmm lovely idea Margi 
In Greece taramosalata is served with Lagana Bread (baked and served on Cean Monday it is a flat bread that often contains tahini and wine, with sesame seed on top) olives and halva on Clean Monday. 

We eat it only then .... and sometimes when we plan gathering with friends we serve it as a dip or an appetizer on small pieces of bread. 

I will wait to see the photo 
have a nice day


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 5, 2012)

*Souvlaki: Thank you so much for your feedback*

 I am very grateful for your translation of the word Taramosalata and your Greek culinary expertise and suggestions ... I absolutely love Taramosalata ... 

Have a wonderful Weekend, 
Ciao,   
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 5, 2012)

Souvlaki,

Speaking of Greek Classic Regional Dishes; I am planning to prepare a Moussaka or Soulvaki for our Sunday Lunch ...

Do you employ Lamb or Beef ?  

Thank you for your feedback in advance.

Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Souvlaki (Jul 5, 2012)

Margi, moussaka is my favorite recipe together with papoutsakia (baked eggplants stuffed with ground meat and topped with bechamel sauce)and I have prepared it many times. I prefer it with beef. 

If you are going to prepare the authentic Greek moussaka use ground beef. If you use zucchini or carrots lamb is better I believe.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 5, 2012)

*Soulvaki: Classic Beef Moussaka*

Yes, this is what I had thought ... I haven´t made it in quite awhile... 

Thanks and appreciate your assistance. 

Kind regards,
Ciao.
Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 5, 2012)

Sounds just a tiny bit different from the one we get at Greek restaurants here. No hot pepper and I think they use some beets or beet juice to make it pink. I love this stuff. I think it is one of the nicest ways to serve fish eggs.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 5, 2012)

*Tax Lady: Taramosalata*

Good Evening Linda,

There are many variations on Taramosalata. Some employ Tarama Roe, some Salmon Roe and some Codfish flakes ...

Each family and each Tavern has their own family recipe handed down from generation to generation ...

My Taramosalata is Coral in color too ...

Tomorrow or first thing Saturday morning, I shall have the photo put up. 

I have these Greek recipes in actual Photos that I had taken, and they must be scanned and then put on the Computer ... and then, I can post the lovely photo ...

I have eaten in many Greek restaurants and taverns in my time, in Greece, in Italia, in Madrid, in London, Wash. D.C., Manhattan and believe it or not a tiny hole in the wall in the Brickell neighborhood of Miami and all the taramosalata recipes I have had, are slightly different, yet the main ingredient is either the Tarama Roe if possible that it is sold in your town or city and / or the Salmon Roe or poached Cod fish and then, let cool and flake and de-bone and peel ... 

Black Kalamatas, cherry tomato, beet skordalia and green olives and Pita ... some feta as a side too ... 

Thanks for your feedback ... 

Have a lovely wkend. 
Margi.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

Lovely dip Margi


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Kylie,

Thank you for your feedback ... It is always a pleasure to hear from you online. 

Are you a Greek Cuisine Enthusiast too ? 

Kind regards,
Have a  lovely Sunday.
Margi.


----------



## acerbicacid (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Margi, I love tarama and I make mine with smoked cod's roe, it is so expensive in the U.K. though, I don't make it enough.    You can buy a 'so called' taramasalata in the main supermarkets but it bears no resemblance to the real stuff and it tastes nothing like it either.         

So many of your posts make me think of the deep blue Mediterranean and long leisurely suppers by the sea.    Oh happy days.

Hope you are having a good weekend.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Buon Giorno, Buenas Días, Good Morning Acerb,


Mark and Spencer´s had a branch in Calle Serrano in the Madrid Capital, back in the 1990s ( closed over decade or so) and they used to have a really decent one ... 

I use salt cod when in Madrid when I cannot get tarama which is not so difficult here in Madrid, and fresh cod when in Puglia ... However, I was just in Corfu, which is 60km. from Bari Port, Puglia for a few days, and have some that was lovely. However, the best I have had was when we spent quite a long period of time in Thessalonikki Port City.

The El Corte Ingles, has a nice Greek Section, as the Hellenic Foreign Trade Ministry does market their classic cuisine from time to time ... 

Have great August,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 19, 2012)

There is only one Classic Taramasalata.
Equal quantities of avgotaraho (red caviare) which is the roe of the grey mullet that has been pickled(tarihkion) then left in the sun to dry, then coated in wax to mature. This is pounded in a mortar and pestle with the equal amount of stale bread that has been soaked in water and the squeezed dry.Once you have a smooth paste dribble and work in using the pestle  olive oil till you get the correct thickness.The Greek who adds other things is cooking for the tourists or politely called "Kotopoulo"


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Bolas,

T.U. for your contribution ... Classic dishes, historically noted in a specific country, are hard to prepare abroad, or in another country, unless they are neighboring countries and even then, there is little guarantee ... The Ingredient availability is a key factor ... 

In Spain, I have only had red mullet ( salmonette ) which is a spring seasonal small deep strawberry colored fish that is predominately used in Parchment - Papillote oven baking of the fish or grilled pan style ... 

I have not seen Grey Mullet in Spain ... 

T.U. for ur contribution.
M.C.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

I do love Greek food, yes 

I am hoping they open up more Greek restaurants here 




Margi Cintrano said:


> Kylie,
> 
> Thank you for your feedback ... It is always a pleasure to hear from you online.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 20, 2012)

Margi you should look harder after you are a food journalist , I used to walk up from the Barca in Barcelona to either the market on the Ramblas where you can buy cured grey mullet roe for Tara, I would then walk to the top of the Ramblas to El Corte Inglias to buy the softer tinned grey mullet roe, you will find it in tins of Spanish Caviar in the chill section in the supermarket on the ground floor.The Greek chefs on board would use it to make Taramo Keftethes or rissoles.Grey Mullet is a common fish all over the med, the Greeks use it in Palamitha Sto Harti or Fish cooked in Paper.
I would suggest that if you butcher a "classic" dish because of your inability to find ingredient you just say it my version or whoever you copied it from.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

*El Corte Inglés Madrid*

Bolas,

I had been given the recipe I have posted by a Tavern in Thessalonikki, when we lived there for one year in the early 1990s. It is quite delicious too.

When we return to Madrid on 5th September, I shall go over to the new El Corte Inglés and our local Greek Tavern we go to, and enquire about the Grey Mullet and the Roe you have recommended.

I have never seen grey mullet in Madrid, however, with the Hellenic Foreign Trade Board of Tourism, they are exporting numerous products to the Iberian Peninsula.

Barcelona is totally different ( my view point ) than Madrid. Their food culture is amazing ... 

We get up to Barcelona twice a year for a few days, and we totally enjoy the main central Barì Gottì Market ... It is awesome. As a matter of fact, numerous well known Chefs, chow down there for lunch ... There are many taverns inside the Market ... and culinary demonstrations on new products and seasonal products and coaching on the how to´s.

By the way, Barça is the football team. 

Thank you for your contribution.
Margaux.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 20, 2012)

The Spanish for ships berth EmBARCAdoro leaving a port is meaningless to a seaman.Leaving your BARCA or Berth means you left your ship, I would have thought someone as well travelled as you would no that.
In the Catalan language Barsa is the first part of the name of the city the S would be a C in Spanish.
The most common difference between the two cities is Madrid has a large population of Fascists.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

Bolas,

I have never lived in Barcelona and have never studied the language of Catalan. I speak Italian since my father was Italian, Portuguese, German and French as m Mom is French Swiss, Spanish which I have studied at secondary and university  and native English.  

We all have our cups of tea.

My husband and I enjoy the Madrid Capital for professional horizons in our fields, its exhuberent international Art exhibitions, the London and Broadway theatrical productions on going, the vastness of multi ethnic restaurants and gastronomically speaking and we have friends here too.

Have a nice August. 
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

Kylie, Buonasera, Good Afternoon,

After regional Italian which is my home base cuisine, Greek & Aegean Island are my favorite  regional cuisines ... 

I am big on shellfish, fish and seafood and lots of veggies. 

I do eat roast lamb, prime rib steak, feathered game, poultry and some types of ham or roast lion of pork, however, more for holidays and wkends. and alot lesser than Pasta, salads and veggies.  

I close wishing u a lovely evening Kylie.
Margi.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 20, 2012)

Well Margi I would stick to posting about your home cuisine, you are probably on more solid ground.


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 20, 2012)

Bolas, 
I do not know how much you know greek cousine but avgotaraho is eaten as an apetiser and cooked on many ways. 

'In Greece, avgotaracho is produced primarily from the flathead mullet caught in Greek lagoons. The whole mature ovaries are removed from the fish, washed with water, salted with natural sea salt, dried under the sun, and sealed in melted beeswax.'

we buy white caviar , that is fish eggs and sold especially for taramosalata.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 20, 2012)

Souvlaki,

Thank you so much for your contribution and knowledge. 

All my best regards.
Margaux.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 20, 2012)

A fair bit souvlaki if you check out post 6 you will see it is the same as your.40 yrs ago I watched fishermen in flat bottom boats spear the grey mullet after they were trapped in a cane dam type thingy.I like avo on its own but it does coat your teeth and mouth.


----------



## acerbicacid (Aug 20, 2012)

Souvlaki said:


> Bolas,
> I do not know how much you know greek cousine but avgotaraho is eaten as an apetiser and cooked on many ways.
> 
> 'In Greece, avgotaracho is produced primarily from the flathead mullet caught in Greek lagoons. The whole mature ovaries are removed from the fish, washed with water, salted with natural sea salt, dried under the sun, and sealed in melted beeswax.'
> ...



Hi Souvlaki, isn't avgotaraho the same as bottarga?  Bottarga – Premium Quality Mediterranean caviar. 

I thought the word tarama just meant fish row and salata speaks for itself.

I know I absolutely love proper home made tarama and as I said previously I make mine (when I can afford to) with smoked cod's roe as it is the easiest hard roe for me to find..


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

*Acerbicaid:  I believe you can be correct*

Good Morning, 

Tarama is Meze made from Fish Roe.

Salata is salad in English. 

The humorous thing is that originally when I had this dish for the first time in Manhattan, I thought the word, Salata meant Salt or Salty ... because in Spanish, SAL = SALT. 

I believe you can be correct, however, I trust that Souvlaki shall be online later, and she shall confirm for you.

Have a lovely day,
Margaux.


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 21, 2012)

Acerbicacid you are right avgotaraho is the same with bottarga

But when we make taramosalata we bye fish roe especially packed for this purpose. It is white and packed in plastic trays or plastic bags. It can be made fro the roy of gray mullet or roe of smiked cod (i prefer the cod)

The ready taramosalata you can buy from market fridges is something i do not like at all because it is pink and that is artifitial colour, so i prefer making my own taramosalata when i beke lagana (greek flat bread with tahini and sesame seed)


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Souvlaki, 

Truly appreciate all your culinary instruction and coaching on the topic. I am a true fan of Taramasolata ... 

The Vet and I were very disappointed with the Greek Taverns that had opened in the Madrid Capital until, 2006 or 2007. There is a wonderful Hellenic regional tavern that we go once a month to, to  have Meze ... Their Taramasolata is a crude unbleached white ( not freshly fallen snow white ) not coral pink ... 

I agree with you on the Cod. For me, it is much tastier ... much more lovely.

Thanks again for all,
Margaux.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 21, 2012)

I have been told that the pink colour in taramosalata comes from beet juice.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Taxi Lady,

My taramasolata does not have beet root juice ... However, I believe Souvlaki is the person to ask this question. I believe some chefs or cooks, or home cooks, use Red Roe Tarama verses Lagoon Greek Mullet which produces a creamish white Dip, not a coral salmon color one.

Thanks for your post.
Margi.


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 21, 2012)

*pink taramosalata*



taxlady said:


> I have been told that the pink colour in taramosalata comes from beet juice.



Dear Taxlady 

 I was reffering to the taramosalata ready and packed from the factories. It is widaly sold here in Greece in every market and I really get angry when I see tourists buying it. 
If they just read the ingredients it says that it is artifitial color. 

Well, anyways one can not save the world...lol

The beetroot juice might be used by some restaurants, i do not know for sure because i order white taramosalata and if they say they have the pink one i just order something else. 

thank you for the post though, I will try to learn and inform you


----------



## acerbicacid (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi, I don't use beet juice either, I believe it is only the bought stuff that is pink.    Here's a picture showing the colour of the smoked cod roe similar to the one I use H. Forman & Son Smoked Cod's Roe | Smoked Fish | The Fishmongers | The Shop | Christmas Hampers | Smoked Salmon | Chocolate Gifts.   when I have added the rest of the ingredients and whizzed it up it is a pale pinky beige/cream colour.

All this talk of tarama, I really want to make some now.    The recipe I make uses the roe, lemon juice, olive oil and breadcrumbs (or even mashed potato).     Sometimes I even use a little grated onion, all pulverised to a lovely smooth creamy pate type consistency.    (I think it is the only word in the English language that uses the letter 'a' six times)


----------



## acerbicacid (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Souvlaki, thank you for your reply.    I actually have some bottarga in my fridge, ready for my next pasta dish (after the puttanesca)!!

I also use a homemade flat bread sprinkled with sesame seeds (or whatever I feel like at the time) to have with tarama..


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Acerbocaid,

Thank you kindly for your link on H. Forman and Son ... shall enjoy the read I am sure.


We shall see if we can get some exemplary Greek ingredients tomorrow to make some --- otherwise, we shall wait until we return to Madrid where I know we can purchase from a friend who owns a Greek Tavern. 

Thanks for your contribution and feedback, it is gratefully appreciated. 

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 21, 2012)

acerbicacid said:


> Hi, I don't use beet juice either, I believe it is only the bought stuff that is pink.    Here's a picture showing the colour of the smoked cod roe similar to the one I use H. Forman & Son Smoked Cod's Roe | Smoked Fish | The Fishmongers | The Shop | Christmas Hampers | Smoked Salmon | Chocolate Gifts.   when I have added the rest of the ingredients and whizzed it up it is a pale pinky beige/cream colour.
> 
> All this talk of tarama, I really want to make some now.    The recipe I make uses the roe, lemon juice, olive oil and breadcrumbs (or even mashed potato).     Sometimes I even use a little grated onion, all pulverised to a lovely smooth creamy pate type consistency.    (I think it is the only word in the English language that uses the letter 'a' six times)


Maybe the beet juice is a Montreal thing. I have never bought taramo at a store, I have had it at Greek restos. I asked the owner/chef in a small Greek resto and she told me that she used beet juice to make it that pretty pink colour.

If I were to buy it at a store, I would buy it at my local Greek owned supermarket and ask them what they put to make it pink. They sell it out of a large pan in their deli section.

I didn't read your post carefully and when I looked at the link I thought, "That's not taramo, that's cod roe." Then I read that I was right and then I saw that you had written that it was smoked cod roe. I'm half Danish and I have eaten lots of cod roe. I prefer it as taramasalata. I'm not crazy about it poached, one of the way Danes do it. Have you ever had cod liver pate? OMG, that stuff is so yummy.


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 21, 2012)

*Taxlady*

No I have never tried cod or any fish liver.  Must be yummy, and I am going to try and find some, since you say it is good. 

Now the traditional old recipe for taramosalata given to me by Giagia Maria, my husbands grandmother is: 

-100 gr. white taramas, fish roe
-500 gr. cooked potatoes (or 500 gr. 1 day old bread, soaked in water and drained)
-60 gr. olive oil
-50 gr. fresh lemon juice
-50 gr. onion
-black olives for decorating

Pulse everything in a blender. Add several tablespoons olive oil if needed and serve. 

However I like this version more: 

MEGA TV:

the video is on greek but I like the plate as they serve it and present it with eggplant salad and potato salad. 

ingredients: 
-200 gr. white tarama, fish roe
-400 gr. one day old bread, soaked in water and drained
-juice of 1 to 1 and a half lime fruit (if you do not have one lemon is fine)
-1 onion
-2 cloves garlic

olive oil (60-70 gr.), pepper

the difference here is that you saute the onion and the garlic first until caramelized , so it gives a different taste. then you put everything in the blender, onion and garlic, tarams, bread, olive oil. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

*Souvlaki: I love your 2 recipes - Thanks !*

Buonasera,

I am crazy for the two recipes that you posted ... I like both versions ... I would like to prepare both and do a private taste testing for two !  

Thanks so much for posting.
Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

Souvlaki,

Wow ... quite a different taste profile on Number 2 with the caramelized onion ...

I really love the Classic Number 1; however, I shall try Number 2 for a taste testing and Meze, on the terrace.

Grazie,
Thanks alot.
Margi.


----------



## acerbicacid (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi taxlady, no I have never had cod liver pate.    I don't think I have seen the liver anywhere to buy either.    I'm sure it would be really yummy but the very thought of cod liver makes me think of when I was a child and my Mother used to give me cod liver oil in liquid form to ward off cold and coughs and keep me healthy     Revolting stuff it was too.
Scotts Emulsion Original Cod Liver Oil With Vitamin A & D - 12.5 Oz: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty

I'm sure if I did try the pate it would be lovely and nothing like my memory


----------



## taxlady (Aug 21, 2012)

acerbicacid said:


> Hi taxlady, no I have never had cod liver pate.    I don't think I have seen the liver anywhere to buy either.    I'm sure it would be really yummy but the very thought of cod liver makes me think of when I was a child and my Mother used to give me cod liver oil in liquid form to ward off cold and coughs and keep me healthy     Revolting stuff it was too.
> Scotts Emulsion Original Cod Liver Oil With Vitamin A & D - 12.5 Oz: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty
> 
> I'm sure if I did try the pate it would be lovely and nothing like my memory


Yeah, that cod liver oil is healthy, but nasty stuff. Danish kids get cod liver pate instead. So much nicer. Really important to get your D vitamins when you live in the north.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 22, 2012)

Tax Lady,

Thanks for your contribution.

All my best for a lovely summer.
Margaux.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 22, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> There is only one Classic Taramasalata.
> ...


 
eahh, Bolas, in cooking there is never only one thing, really. Just becasue I make my Borscht kosher doesn't mean that it is not borscht.


----------

